# Show Mouse Weight



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I've been skimming around and just reading stuff, when I came across a wiki article on fancy mice. Granted, it is wiki, so it could be wrong but I couldn't believe it when I saw it! It states that some show fancy mice can weight up to 130 grams. My male syrian hamster weights 154 grams and is quite huge. To think a mouse could be almost as big as him is a little shocking. Can a show mouse really get this massive?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I haven't seen any in the US that reach that weight, wouldn't surprise me if a pew show mouse can reach that age


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I'd just never heard of them getting so large. I know UK stock is a lot bigger than the stock over here, but I didn't realize by that much. Can't wait to go there someday and see all the massive mice!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I thought 70-80g was considered a quite large patterned buck over here, pew would be bigger but not sure the exact weight... obviously meant weight not age...


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

My largest mouse is only 46 grams, most of them being between 35-43 grams. Haven't ever seen anything much bigger since it's always a pet store that I'm in. Is 70-80 grams common for really nice show quality in the US?


----------



## RoseSpice (Oct 24, 2016)

My currently nursing female is at 40, and I can't imagine her being that big. O.O


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

My heaviest bucks are mid 60's but they are splash/c-dilutes chosen for pattern so are a lot smaller than show pink eyed selves can be.

When you say show mice though it varies a ton, some marked/patterned varieties like hereford tend to be a lot smaller and probably 40g ish whereas the pink eyed selfs are almost always a lot bigger.

Black eyed selfs also are in general smaller than the pink eyed ones with black being pretty small in comparison to the pew


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah, I hadn't thought of that. I'm sure breeding for good markings/patterns can comprise type, too. Challenge is part of the fun though. Anyway, it's neat some varieties can get that huge! Learning something about the hobby everyday.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

PEW are generally the biggest because you don't have to worry about the correct color with them so can focus on size/type a lot more.


----------

